# kullanılması hemen hemen mümkün



## hhtt

Merhaba, "kullanılması hemen hemen mümkün" sıfatını nasıl çevirebiliriz? İyi günler.


----------



## adelan

"(It is) almost possible to be used." önerebileceğim en temel çeviri.


----------



## hhtt

An almost possible to be used computer derken kulağa biraz tuhaf geliyor.


----------



## adelan

"Kullanılması hemen hemen mümkün bilgisayar" da kulağa pek normal gelmiyor . The computer, (which is) almost possible to be used.


----------



## Asr

Benim de aklıma ilk "almost possible to be used" geldi.

Barely usable / still usable da aynı işi görürür diye düşünüyorum


----------



## hhtt

"Bu ürünü bu yöntemle üretmek hemen hemen mümkün" veya "Bu maçı kazanmamız hemen hemen mümkün" bunlar günlük hayatın içinden cümleler. Bunları nasıl çeviririz?


----------



## hhtt

adelan said:


> "Kullanılması hemen hemen mümkün bilgisayar" da kulağa pek normal gelmiyor . The computer, (which is) almost possible to be used.



Çok eski bir bilgisayarla karşılaşıldığında "çok eski bir bilgisayar" sözünden sonra ilk denilebilecek olan şey onun hemen hemen kullanılabilir olup olmadığıdır. Yani kulağa tuhaf gelse de çok somut bir örnek gibi duruyor.


----------



## mighty_atlas

An old computer which, one can virtually make use of.


----------



## mighty_atlas

Bu ürünü bu yöntemle üretmek hemen hemen mümkün" veya "Bu maçı kazanmamız hemen hemen mümkün

It's almost possible to manufacture this product by this method.

It is barely possible for us to win this match.


----------

